# Enclosure Picture Thead



## Justin (May 25, 2016)

Just want to see what everyone's enclosures look like.

Here is mine currently.


----------



## Savemygrave (May 26, 2016)

Justin said:


> Just want to see what everyone's enclosures look like.
> 
> Here is mine currently.










This is our tegus home 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 26, 2016)

Nice looking cage :O


----------



## Savemygrave (May 26, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Nice looking cage :O


She's definitely spoilt!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 26, 2016)

Did you build it yourself?


----------



## Savemygrave (May 26, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Did you build it yourself?


I wish! It was a custom build by a company here in the UK called pro-vivs. They're well made sturdy vivariums 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris23039 (May 26, 2016)

What's the size of it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 26, 2016)

I wish we had some of the UK companys over here in america . I've wanted vivexotics for my other animals.


----------



## Savemygrave (May 26, 2016)

Chris23039 said:


> What's the size of it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6ft x 3 x 3

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemygrave (May 26, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> I wish we had some of the UK companys over here in america . I've wanted vivexotics for my other animals.


Sadly the vivexotics don't do huge vivariums but pro vivs are just as good  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousDann (May 29, 2016)

This is the enclosure I built for Dozer my Chacoan Whitehead, which is 8'x4'x4'.


----------



## DangerousDann (May 29, 2016)




----------



## DangerousDann (May 29, 2016)




----------



## DangerousDann (May 29, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> View attachment 10717


It took about a week to build, seal and stain.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (May 29, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> This is the enclosure I built for Dozer my Chacoan Whitehead, which is 8'x4'x4'.View attachment 10714


That looks awesome man. Great job


----------



## Walter1 (May 29, 2016)

Another great tegu Taj Mahal. Nice going.


----------



## DangerousDann (May 29, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> That looks awesome man. Great job


Thanks you after building this one, I got the courage to start doing custom enclosures and backgrounds for the other reptiles we have


I did the background for my ball python using the stryofoam method I found all over YouTube. I'm gonna practice a few more times with my bearded dragons tanks, then would like to try it on a short wall in Dozer's room, which just has 1970s paneling on it now.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 30, 2016)

Looks great man!


----------

